# Every one expresses what he is?



## Pamela fluente

Salve.

I would like to know the most effective way to express the following concept.
Assume you are talking with (or to?) someone who offends you heavily. And assume that there is a public context where you do not want to appear at his level.

Then you want to reply saying that he is actually expressing his nature (and hence offending himself).

What would be the most effective answer of this type, to an offense which comes unexpected and heavy?

(hope it makes sense)
-Pam


----------



## alahay

Pamela fluente said:
			
		

> Salve.
> 
> I would like to know the most effective way to express the following concept.
> Assume you are talking with (or to?) someone who offends you heavily. And assume that there is a public context where you do not want to appear at his level.
> 
> Then you want to reply saying that he is actually expressing his nature (and hence offending himself).
> 
> What would be the most effective answer of this type, to an offense which comes unexpected and heavy?
> 
> (hope it makes sense)
> -Pam


*Non ti rispondero' per non abbassarmi al tuo livello!*


----------



## jupa

alahay said:
			
		

> *Non ti rispondero' per non abbassarmi al tuo livello!*



Did you want this in English? This is a good response in my opinion. If I were to express it in English, I'd say, "Responding would only reduce me to your level." or "I won't even justify your remarks with a response."

There is also the clever "I'm rubber. You're glue. Everything you say bounces off me and sticks to you!" (Just joking. That's just a very common yet very  childish come back, and would perhaps reduce you to a level even _lower_ than the offender!)


----------



## alahay

jupa said:
			
		

> There is also the clever "I'm rubber. You're glue. Everything you say bounces off me and sticks to you!" (Just joking. That's just a very common yet very  childish come back, and would perhaps reduce you to a level even _lower_ than the offender!)



Interesting! We used to say something like that: "Everything you say comes back to you" (we would also make a C shape with our fingers to display some kind of a shield that would reflect everything that is said by the speaker)


----------



## Andre Balian

You could say, "you reveal your own ignorance".  
or
"By saying that, you reveal your own ignorance/immaturity/innability to think rationally/etc..."  

Although I will say that it may be helpful to preface it with "it seems me" or something like that. That way it's more of a personal statement than an accusation.  

Jupa's suggestions were good too.


----------



## Pamela fluente

Yes in english (I am italian)!

Thanks. Among the answers I currently feel that the proposal of Andre come slightly closer than others to what I meant. I did not mean to have the "reflective" aspect.

I just want to point out that what he says reflects his level of education (implying therefore he is not well behaved). Also I making it impersonal, almost making up or sounding like a proverb to give the sentence an universal value (thus implying it refers to him too).

My literal translation would be "Every one express himself"
but I don't know if, should I use it, my english or american
interlocutor would understand what I mean...

-Pam


----------



## shamblesuk

'Everyone's entitled to their own opinion' is a slightly sarcastic, impersonal and oft-used way, secondo me.


----------



## alahay

Pamela fluente said:
			
		

> Yes in english (I am italian)!
> 
> Thanks. Among the answers I currently feel that the proposal of Andre come slightly closer than others to what I meant. I did not mean to have the "reflective" aspect.
> 
> I just want to point out that what he says reflects his level of education (implying therefore he is not well behaved). Also I making it impersonal, almost making up or sounding like a proverb to give the sentence an universal value (thus implying it refers to him too).
> 
> My literal translation would be "Everyone expresses himself"
> but I don't know if, should I use it, my english or american
> interlocutor would understand what I mean...
> 
> -Pam




Your english was great and you didn't write anything in Italian; that made me think that you wanted it in Italian! In addition, you could have posted it in the pure English subforum since no Italian was involved!


----------



## Andre Balian

Pamela fluente said:
			
		

> Yes in english (I am italian)!
> 
> Thanks. Among the answers I currently feel that the proposal of Andre comes (or came) slightly closer than the others to what I meant. I did not mean to have the "reflective" aspect.
> 
> I just want to point out that what he says reflects his level of education (implying therefore he is not well behaved). Also I making (it makes/I *am* making)  it impersonal, almost making up or sounding like a proverb to give the sentence an universal value (thus implying it refers to him too).
> 
> My literal translation would be "Every one expresses himself"
> but I don't know if, should I use it, my english or american
> interlocutor would understand what I mean...
> 
> -Pam


It's "a universal" because of the way universal is pronounced.    Cosa vuoi fare?  

Ciao.


----------



## Andre Balian

alahay said:
			
		

> Your english was great and you didn't write anything in Italian; that made me think that you wanted it in Italian! In addition, you could have posted it in the pure English subforum since no Italian was involved!


  Alahay ha ragione, il tuo inglese e buono!    I hope you don't mind all my little corrections.


----------



## Don Zauker

May I suggest:

"There is no point in arguing with you, you're not worth my time"


----------



## You little ripper!

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> 'Everyone's entitled to their own opinion' is a slightly sarcastic, impersonal and oft-used way, secondo me.


Yes, I like that. You could change it slightly to, "Each one to his own opinion".


----------



## Pamela fluente

< = don't know translation>

Thank you. I am very *happy* of being <retarguita>.
It is possible that my written English is acceptable. My real problem
is that I have hard time to understand talked english.

Even if one talks a sentence I could read and understand well, I have
problems in "recognizing" the words....

This makes me feel retarded and stupid. The language barrier is very hard to break if you are not native in the target language ...

-Pam


----------



## Pamela fluente

"Each one is entitled to his to his own opinion", I feel,
does not convey exactly my meaning, as it would not
be perceived so offensive as referring to the nature of the person,
and hence to his education. 
Although it is true that if one is really not educated and dumb, even if you
tell him that he is expressing himself, he would probably take it as a compliment !
Referring to opinions does not add anything new. Everyone knows 
that every opinion is legit. Especially in internet groups ...

-Pam


----------



## Pamela fluente

"Cosa vuoi fare? "

I think you meant: 
"cosa vuoi farci"
[don't know how to make corrctions!]


----------



## Drusillo

Ciao Pam, I think it is only a typo, but the correct word is *redarguita*.
An easy translation could be "corrected", or "blamed". 

Ciao


----------



## Pamela fluente

Yes, right.

But I guess that "Blamed" would have a negative sense. Right?
Or can I use the indifferently?


----------



## Drusillo

But also in italian "redarguire" has a negative sense... I suggest "correct" because I don't think that you would like to express a too much negative sense...


----------



## erick

Pamela fluente said:
			
		

> I would like to know the most effective way to express the following concept.
> Assume you are talking with (or to?) someone who offends you heavily. And assume that there is a public context where you do not want to appear at his level.
> Then you want to reply saying that he is actually expressing his nature (and hence offending himself).
> What would be the most effective answer of this type, to an offense which comes unexpected and heavy?


Pam, were I in that situation I think an effective answer to an ignorant/offensive statement might be, "If you say so."  It's a curt response that shows a thinly veiled, sarcastic, and obviously false agreement while effectively discounting or denying any credit to the offending person.  And then you can move on to another topic and get out of the difficult situation.  So instead of _saying_, "I won't dignify your comments with a response," you're instead _doing_ so.
  If you want to really put together a full response, it won't exactly "roll off the tongue" but I can offer these suggestions:

"You realize that in making such claims you only discredit yourself and demonstrate to us your own ignorance."
"You may not realize that speaking such vitriol has the paradoxical effect of revealing to us your true(/viscious) nature."
This may fly over the head of an ignorant person but if the bystanders in this situation are learned this might work:
"What one sees in (this topic/situation) is merely a projection of what lies within (you)."

Is this the type of response you were looking for?  And could you please translate this into Italian -- or tell us the Italian responses that you had in mind when you started this thread?  Thanks!


----------



## Ratona

How about something like 
"you seem to have exposed/shown (us) your true/real nature there" or
"everyone has in himself what he sees/hates in others"
?


----------



## Pamela fluente

Are you plain stupid or just pretending to be?
You really have understood nothing about my question.
If you still don't understand, as it is probable, read below...














Non ti arrabbiare !  e' solo un esperimento per vedere che cosa ti viene spontaneo rispondermi. In Italiano la frase che avevo in mente era "Ognuno si esprime per quello che e' ", oppure 
"Ognuno esprime se stesso"
Le frasi che hai suggerito sono tutte molto interessanti e credo che me le annotero' per usarle quando necessario!

un caro saluto...

-Pam


----------



## Ratona

(What?) Like you perhaps?

Would be the first thing that came to my mind!


----------



## Pamela fluente

This one is hard to explain. The corresponding sentence in Italian
with "redarguire" would not sound like I had got upset because of the
corrections.

It's hard to explain, but here the use of a term stronger than it should be
has the function to express a good mood about being corrected.
Sorry it's hard to explain, can anybody say better ?



			
				Drusillo said:
			
		

> But also in italian "redarguire" has a negative sense... I suggest "correct" because I don't think that you would like to express a too much negative sense...


----------



## You little ripper!

How about "Everyone shows what sort of person he is by the way he communicates" or "The way a man/woman (someone) communicates demonstrates the sort of person he/she is."?


----------



## Pamela fluente

Hei thanks !

I have so many suggestrions now that I could probably write
the manual of the Troll Buster 

(I made up this word, makes sense to you?)

-pam


----------



## erick

Pamela fluente said:
			
		

> In Italiano la frase che avevo in mente era "Ognuno si esprime per quello che e' ", oppure "Ognuno esprime se stesso"


I can't find the exact words to put it right in the third person, it sounds a bit strange as, "one shows/reveals one's true self in what one says."  "Everyone exposes himself in what he says."
_Le frasi che hai suggerito sono tutte molto interessanti e credo che me le annotero' per usarle quando necessario!_
Purtroppo un giorno queste frasi possono essere utili, ed è una buon'idea averle pronte.  Per favore potresti tradurre in italiano le frasi che ho scritto in #19?  Grazie.

_Are you plain stupid or just pretending to be?_
Si può dire, «sei davvero stupido/a o stai fingendo di esserlo?»


----------



## Drusillo

My attempt


			
				erick said:
			
		

> "If you say so." = Se lo dici tu!
> "I won't dignify your comments with a response," = non darò peso(dignità is strange in this case) ai tuoi commenti rispondendoti...
> "roll off the tongue" = I realy don't know...
> "You realize that in making such claims you only discredit yourself and demonstrate to us your own ignorance." = Ti rendi conto che dicendo queste cose non fai altro che discreditarti, dimostrando a tutti la tua ignoranza!
> "You may not realize that speaking such vitriol has the paradoxical effect of revealing to us your true(/viscious) nature."= Forse non ti rendi conto che parole così acide hanno il paradossale effetto di rivelare la tua reale natura.
> "What one sees in (this topic/situation) is merely a projection of what lies within (you)." = Ciò che appare non è altro che la proiezione di ciò che è insito in te stesso!
> 
> It is better: "sei stupido/a o fai solo finta?"
> 
> Ciao


----------



## Pamela fluente

Here is my translation of #19



Pam se io fossi in una tale situazione, penso che una risposta efficace ad una frase offensiva potrebbe essere: "Se lo dici tu". E' una risposta concisa che mostra un consenso sottilmente velato, sarcastico e ovviamente falso, mentre di fatto scredita e lo nega alla persona che offende. Di li puoi muovere verso un altro argomento e venir fuori cosi' da una scomoda situazione. Dunque, invece di dire, "Non mi spreco nemmeno a risponderti", di fatto non lo fai. 
Se vuoi proprio articolare una risposta, non me ne viene una spontanea ma posso immaginare le seguenti soluzioni:
"Sai bene che dicendo queste cose ti copri soltanto di discretito e ci dimostri la tua ignoranza"
"Non ti rendi conto che questi discorsi al vetriolo hanno solo l'effetto di rivelarci la tua natura (aggressiva)" [this one too polite]
Questo potrebbe entrare ed uscire dalle orecchie di una persona ignorante, ma se gli astanti sono educati potrebbe funzionare:
"Cio' che uno vede in (questo argomento/situazione) e' meramente una proiezione di cio' che è in lui"
E' questa la risposta che stavi cercando? Potresti per favore farne la traduzione italiana -- o dirci le risposte in italiano che avevi in mente quando hai iniziato questo tema. Grazie!

Pam, were I in that situation I think an effective answer to an ignorant/offensive statement might be, "If you say so." It's a curt response that shows a thinly veiled, sarcastic, and obviously false agreement while effectively discounting or denying any credit to the offending person. And then you can move on to another topic and get out of the difficult situation. So instead of saying, "I won't dignify your comments with a response," you're instead doing so.
If you want to really put together a full response, it won't exactly "roll off the tongue" but I can offer these suggestions:
"You realize that in making such claims you only discredit yourself and demonstrate to us your own ignorance."
"You may not realize that speaking such vitriol has the paradoxical effect of revealing to us your true(/viscious) nature."
This may fly over the head of an ignorant person but if the bystanders in this situation are learned this might work:
"What one sees in (this topic/situation) is merely a projection of what lies within (you)."
Is this the type of response you were looking for? And could you please translate this into Italian -- or tell us the Italian responses that you had in mind when you started this thread? Thanks!








			
				erick said:
			
		

> I can't find the exact words to put it right in the third person, it sounds a bit strange as, "one shows/reveals one's true self in what one says." "Everyone exposes himself in what he says."
> _Le frasi che hai suggerito sono tutte molto interessanti e credo che me le annotero' per usarle quando necessario!_
> Purtroppo un giorno queste frasi possono essere utili, ed è una buon'idea averle pronte. Per favore potresti tradurre in italiano le frasi che ho scritto in #19? Grazie.
> 
> _Are you plain stupid or just pretending to be?_
> Si può dire, «sei davvero stupido/a o stai fingendo di esserlo?»


----------



## Pamela fluente

"Ma ci sei o ci fai?"
"Sei proprio stupido o lo fai apposta?"
"Sei cretino o cosa?"

>Are you plain stupid or just pretending to be?
>Si può dire, «sei davvero stupido/a o stai fingendo di esserlo?»
you can say so, perhaps a little too polite in informal situations.
Could be used in a different context. In a serious talk.


----------



## erick

Grazie Drusillo e Pam per le risposte complete.  Spero che non avrò l'occasione di usarle ma le imparerò.



			
				Drusillo said:
			
		

> "roll off the tongue" = I really don't know...


Penso cha Pam abbia catturato bene l'essenza di quello che volevo dire con: «_non me ne viene una spontane_.»
"roll off the tongue" è un'espressione idiomatica per dire «facile a dire.»  I miei altri suggerimenti sono troppi lunghi e potrebbero essere difficle a dire o ricordare in una situazione stressata.


----------



## joebennett

Said after the offending statement, and with suitable body language and facial disdain:  ¨You´re telling me a lot about yourself!¨


----------



## Pamela fluente

This one is also goo. On the internet (group or forum) I would
probably modify it in "You are telling us a lot about yourself",
in this case I will not be able to express facial disdain but I could 
perhaps employ some "finger disdain": 
"yOU are telling us A LOT about yourSELF", or what?


----------



## Pamela fluente

<It's a curt response that shows ...>

I translated CURT ad sensum with "concise" or "secca" could be used, but
now i realize my dictionary does not have it (?)
Is this right?


----------



## joebennett

Regarding ¨curt¨ we note that every word has two faces, one is the denotation, or dictionary meaning, and the second is connotation, or the spirit or mood which the word conveys.  In the case of curt,  concise is the impersonal dictionary meaning.  But the personal connotation is definitely negative, carrying the impression of peevish, perhaps rude, snippy.  If you give someone a curt reply you are pretty much dismissing both him and his ideas.


----------



## erick

Pamela fluente said:
			
		

> I translated CURT ad sensum with "concise" or "secca" could be used, but now i realize my dictionary does not have it (?)
> Is this right?


I think that captures it, "curt" is both concise and dry.  The suggestion I made, "if you say so," is meant to at once dismiss the other person's comment while giving an indirect snub (affronto).  Being curt is not as strong/offensive as being directly rude or confrontational, but it is not a courteous way to behave and hence can be slightly, not excessively, rude.  
curt [adj.]
PRON: /k&rt/
FORMS: curter ? curtest
1. Characterized by excessive brevity; short; rudely concise; "curt limits; a curt answer."
ETYM: Latin curtus; cf. Skr. kart to cut. 

snub [v.]  (not to be confused with "snob")
FORMS: snubbed ? snubbing ? snubs
2. To check or stop with a sarcastic reply or remark; to reprimand.
3. To treat with contempt or neglect, as a forward or pretentious person; to affront on purpose.

Pamela, can you think of the Italian word for curt?


----------



## Pamela fluente

Perhaps I do not have a one-to-one correspondent, I I would
probably use different words, depending on the context.
Right now I can think of:

- molto concisa [not necessarily offensive]
- secca [can have positive connotation, like for the order of a manager]
- sbrigativa [can offend because superficial]
- liquidatoria [offend because dismissive]
- tagliente [it's a counter-attack]
... suggest more ...

Right now it seem to me that the best translation in the above considered text could be: 

  "una risposta breve e tagliente"


Snub I have never seen. From the the description, especially n.3 seems close to snob can you tell the real difference?



			
				erick said:
			
		

> I think that captures it, "curt" is both concise and dry. The suggestion I made, "if you say so," is meant to at once dismiss the other person's comment while giving an indirect snub (affronto). Being curt is not as strong/offensive as being directly rude or confrontational, but it is not a courteous way to behave and hence can be slightly, not excessively, rude.
> curt [adj.]
> PRON: /k&rt/
> FORMS: curter ? curtest
> 1. Characterized by excessive brevity; short; rudely concise; "curt limits; a curt answer."
> ETYM: Latin curtus; cf. Skr. kart to cut.
> 
> snub [v.] (not to be confused with "snob")
> FORMS: snubbed ? snubbing ? snubs
> 2. To check or stop with a sarcastic reply or remark; to reprimand.
> 3. To treat with contempt or neglect, as a forward or pretentious person; to affront on purpose.
> 
> Pamela, can you think of the Italian word for curt?


----------



## erick

Pamela fluente said:
			
		

> Right now it seem to me that the best translation in the above considered text could be:
> "una risposta breve e tagliente"


 Sounds good to me.

_Snub I have never seen. From the the description, especially n.3 seems close to snob can you tell the real difference?_

I can see how this is confusing.  I think n°2, _To check or stop with a sarcastic reply or remark; to reprimand,_ would be the aim in response to your original scenario. Dato queste condizioni:





> Assume you are talking with someone who offends you heavily. And assume that there is a public context where you do not want to appear at his level... What would be the most effective answer of this type, to an offense which comes unexpected and heavy?


 Se io fossi nel tuo posto, opterei ad usare una risposta "curt" come "if you say so" con l'intenzione di fare snub n°2 alla persona offensiva.

Invece per il snub di n°3. _To treat with contempt or neglect, as a forward or pretentious person; to affront on purpose_ è un po' diverso: Hai ragione che è il comportamento/affronto tipico di un sn_o_b orgolioso che pensa di essere (stare?) sopra gli altri. Farebbe i "snub" per abbassare gli altri intorno a sé. Quindi il "snub" e l'azione mentre un "snob" e la persona. Conosci il protagonista Fitzwilliam Darcy del libro _Orgolio e pregiudizio_?  Mi viene in menta il carattere di quello snob.
Temo di non essere stato chiaro, mi dispiace. Ma spero che tu abbia capito un po' della mia spiegazione insufficiente. n°2 è una reazione. Nel caso di n°3, la gente inizia ad offendere qualcuno.


----------



## Pamela fluente

Probably "curt" given the sound, almost close to cut, share some ancestor
with the concept of cutting ? In such case "tagliente" would capture it...


During this thread I have seen using these words as sinonyms:

reply
answer
response

what are the different nuances, if any? 
And what the best italian correspondent?

replica
risposta
responso [false friend?]





			
				erick said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me.
> 
> _Snub I have never seen. From the the description, especially n.3 seems close to snob can you tell the real difference?_
> 
> I can see how this is confusing. I think n°2, _To check or stop with a sarcastic reply or remark; to reprimand,_ would be the aim in response to your original scenario. Dato queste condizioni: Se io fossi nel tuo posto, opterei ad usare una risposta "curt" come "if you say so" con l'intenzione di fare snub n°2 alla persona offensiva.
> 
> Invece per il snub di n°3. _To treat with contempt or neglect, as a forward or pretentious person; to affront on purpose_ è un po' diverso: Hai ragione che è il comportamento/affronto tipico di un sn_o_b orgolioso che pensa di essere (stare?) [->essere] sopra gli altri. Farebbe i [->lo] "snub" per abbassare gli altri intorno [-> snobbare gli altri] a sé. Quindi il [->delete il] "snub" e [->è] l'azione mentre un [->uno] "snob" e la persona. Conosci il protagonista Fitzwilliam Darcy del libro _Orgolio e pregiudizio_? Mi viene in menta [->mente] il carattere di quello snob.
> Temo di non essere stato chiaro, mi dispiace. Ma spero che tu abbia capito un po' della mia spiegazione insufficiente [->tentativo di spiegazione]. n°2 è una reazione. Nel caso di n°3, la gente inizia ad offendere qualcuno.


----------



## Pamela fluente

By the way, now that I think of it, ..

Una risposta che forse potrebbe esse piu tagliente e bruciante ("hurting"?) di "se lo dici tu" e nello stesso stile potrebbe essere "Si' bravo, hai ragione" ...

-Pam


----------



## Silvia

So right you are, bless the day I met you? 

Sto inventando naturalmente...

You are perfectly right, luckily there are people like you in this world. I am so grateful you were born, otherwise I wouldn't have known how to live myself... ?!

Qui si può spaziare di molto...


----------



## Pamela fluente

Yes! I like this one (in English).

I think the corresponding italian translation wouldn't be so effective, though.

some slight modification:



You are so right. We should be glad you were born!

and how about:

Thanks for telling us, we couldn't live without.


[correct me if sounds strange in your idiom]


----------



## Silvia

Don't mind my corrections... wait for native English speakers... but I prefer:

So right you are. We all should be grateful you were born!

Thanks for telling us, we couldn't have lived without knowing.

Obviously I don't know what I'm saying... 

P.S.: But what did this person say?


----------



## Pamela fluente

Ah fermate il mondo!

Mi e' appena venuto in mente qualche altro modo di rendere curt

"una risposta caustica"
"una replica secca e sarcastica"

che vi pare?


----------



## joebennett

Pamela fluente said:
			
		

> Probably "curt" given the sound, almost close to cut, share some ancestor
> with the concept of cutting ? In such case "tagliente" would capture it...
> 
> 
> During this thread I have seen using these words as sinonyms:
> 
> reply
> answer
> response
> 
> what are the different nuances, if any?
> And what the best italian correspondent?




A great question, because superficially they seem to be alike, but of course, they are not:  
¨A reply is an answer given in response to an outside question.¨

That is simplistic, but gives an idea of the differences and of their usage. If I ask you a question, or send you a letter requiring some kind of action from you, what you do in reaction is your reply. The substance of your action, is your response. Example:

¨I told you to be quiet!¨ he said.
¨I´ll say what I want,¨ she replied.

Ï´ll say what I want,¨ was her response.

You reply to all sorts of queries, outright questions, form letters, surveys, complaints, and so forth. We spend most of our lives answering for our actions, or lack of action.
And we are usually trying to make our responses appropriate to the situation.

I´m sure you get the differences.


EDIT: Please do not write your reply within the quote tags - it is hard to distinguish the question and your own text unless you use colors to set you apart. Thanks, Jana


----------



## erick

> it is hard to distinguish the question and your own text unless you use colors to set you apart.


Even better if it's not an odiously blinding red!  May I suggest a softer, cooler tone of blue?   Clearer, more easily distinguishable and legible, friendlier, and most importantly easier on the eyes. Thanks!


----------



## Pamela fluente

Penso che noi italiani qui la facciamo parecchio piu semplice. Credo che in tutti questi casi usiamo quasi sempre "risposta".
C'e' anche "replica" ma tutto sommato l'uso mi pare piu' circoscritto. Replica e' simile a reply, in quanto, se tu replichi, qualcuno devi averti rivolto la parola - non necessariamente una domanda - oppure inviato una lettera o una email. Responso credo che sia un "falso amico" di voi amici _English speaking_, in quanto mi pare che l'uso sia diverso. Per esempio, posso fare l'analisi per vedere se ho l'AIDS e il responso puo' essere negativo. Oppure posso interrogare la sibilla cumana sulle sorti della guerra e il responso puo' essere favorevole. Un responso e' una risposta che viene da una sorta di autorita' o indovino o test ...

Hei I am just submitting a reply with my response. I hope you like my answer!



			
				joebennett said:
			
		

> A great question, because superficially they seem to be alike, but of course, they are not:
> ¨A reply is an answer given in response to an outside question.¨
> 
> That is simplistic, but gives an idea of the differences and of their usage. If I ask you a question, or send you a letter requiring some kind of action from you, what you do in reaction is your reply. The substance of your action, is your response. Example:
> 
> ¨I told you to be quiet!¨ he said.
> ¨I´ll say what I want,¨ she replied.
> 
> Ï´ll say what I want,¨ was her response.
> 
> You reply to all sorts of queries, outright questions, form letters, surveys, complaints, and so forth. We spend most of our lives answering for our actions, or lack of action.
> And we are usually trying to make our responses appropriate to the situation.
> 
> I´m sure you get the differences.
> 
> Answer and response seems sometimes to overlap
> 
> 
> EDIT: Please do not write your reply within the quote tags - it is hard to distinguish the question and your own text unless you use colors to set you apart. Thanks, Jana


----------



## joebennett

Pamela...  Yes, very definitely they have areas of overlap.  But if you ask me a question I will _not_ give you an answer. I will give you a response.  My _answer_ to your question is my _response_. This is all about usage, not specifically about dictionary meaning. If you give me a deadline to take some kind of action, what I then do, or don´t do, is my response. You could call it an answer and not be wrong, but in general usage response would be better. We are talking nuance.

I apologize for having taken so long to translate your Italian _risposta_.  I am not the brightest light in my Italian class. And certainly, you are right.  While the usage of response is broad, I wouldn´t go so far as to classify it as a false friend.  Just that in Italian it may have a certain connotation which it may not have in English.  Which is why non-English speakers have such a difficult time getting their arms around English. These words are so close, that except for the nuance factor, you can just about use them interchangeably and on one in the US would notice.  Or care.  More´s the pity!


----------

